# Airline strikes & Midland Mainline



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Air France / KLM - Strike Action

Cabin crew have announced a global 5 day strike to commence on 25th October, all concerned unions are supporting the action. We will advise further details as to the impact of this strike as we receive them from the airline.

Air Portugal - Strike Action

Pilots from Air Portugal are taking part in strike action today, also 25th October and 27th October. Widespread disruption across their network is occurring with many flight cancellations.

Midland Mainline - Strike Action

Drivers on Midland Mainline Railways have voted in favour of strike action on 25th October. Whilst the operator is planning to offer a handful of services, passengers are advised to seek alternate routes to complete their journeys.

California 

The wildfires in Southern California continue to spread Oct. 22, forcing road closures and evacuations. The fires are occurring from Santa Maria south to Tecate, Mexico. Approximately 350,000 people have been evacuated, most of them in San Diego county. Most of the Los Angeles and San Diego metro areas are not affected. Authorities expect dry conditions and strong winds will fuel the fires until at least Oct. 24.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for that Tony


----------

